# Chemicals



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What chemicals, if any, do you use?

What chemicals would you not use under any circumstances?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I have tried most of them over the years. Thrift, sulphuric acid, live enzymes, etc. I'm not a fan of any of them. I prefer cables, jetters, and not putting grease in the line to start with.

I am however a huge fan of hydrochloric acid. It cannot be beat for scale removal from toilets and urinals.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We have had good results with Dagger (Black Swan) . . . is there a better/less expensive brand that you use?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> What chemicals, if any, do you use?


LSD



Phat Cat said:


> What chemicals would you not use under any circumstances?


Rohypnol

:jester::laughing:

I assume we're not talking about those... :laughing:

I don't use chemicals in drains, I clean drains...

I'll have to check the msds file in the truck but I do use a few plumbing chemicals...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What no poll, where is Dunbar?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I am however a huge fan of hydrochloric acid. It cannot be beat for scale removal from toilets and urinals.


Muriatic acid also works well


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron said:


> What no poll, where is Dunbar?


 :laughing:



I'm hip with Thrift. Sodium Hydroxide in granular form. 


Will eat anything organic in its path, will clean copper drains almost to their original state.

The hotter the water used to make the product activate, the better it works, and people pay attention to the sound it makes as it goes through the piping system. 

They say, "Wow, that **** IS cleaning my pipes."


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumb Bob said:


> Muriatic acid also works well


 
Both are the same, plumbers that buy the pink colored product at supply houses are just wasting money, A quick check of msds specs will reveal they are identical in chemical makeup. 

In so few words I called my boss a dumbarse when he kept buying the $14/bottle product over the $3.00 product at a pool supply.


I think I'm gonna use some to get rid of this nasty sinus infection I got overnight. DAMN


----------

